# Tajik/Uzbek/Kyrgyz: Travel



## evolucion

Hello

I need to know how it writes the word travel in Tajik/Uzbek/Kyrgyz in Cyrillic.

Also, How you write this words in Latin characters?

The context is:

Imagine, an Internet user wants to search in Internet the word travel.

Thanks and Best Regards


----------



## Setwale_Charm

The conventional Uzbek word is Sayohhat, at least, you should search for something in this connetcion.

As for Tajik, try searching for "safar"...

With Kyrghyz, I need to look up the word.


----------



## evolucion

Sayohhat havent any result in Google. 

Can you write this words in Cyrilic (Sayohhat and Safar)?

Thanks


----------



## Nikola

Try Google Uzbekistan http://www.google.co.uz/ .  Spell Sayohat with one h .
The Latin script has been reintroduced as the official script,although Cyrillic is still widely used.


----------



## plop.yes

Tajik: _safar_ / _сафар_ 
Uzbek: _sayohat_ / _саёҳат_
Kyrgyz: I'm really not sure, I don't know Kyrgyz, but everything I can find uses the stem _sayakat_- / _саяакат_-


----------

